# Medicine in Mexico



## rrv

Hi everyone,

I will be in Mexico City for an internship for the summer. I am prescribed Ritalin in the US for ADHD, and will have to find someone to refill my prescription in Mexico, as my doctor can only prescribe me one month of medicine at a time. Does anyone have experience with getting this type of prescription in Mexico? Can I just see a GP? Any suggestions for doctors in the Condesa area?

Best,


----------



## rrv

Additionally, I am in the process of finding housing in the Condesa area. I have been searching for housing and have found a few places I could rent for the summer, but I am hesitant to send any sort of a deposit without meeting the individuals in person. At the same time, I want to be sure that I won't arrive there and not have a place to stay. What have others done with regards to the housing situation when moving there for a short period of time?


----------



## Anonimo

*Try AirBnB.com*



rrv said:


> Additionally, I am in the process of finding housing in the Condesa area. I have been searching for housing and have found a few places I could rent for the summer, but I am hesitant to send any sort of a deposit without meeting the individuals in person. At the same time, I want to be sure that I won't arrive there and not have a place to stay. What have others done with regards to the housing situation when moving there for a short period of time?


Check AirBnB.com for extended stays. I know that there are a number of Condesa listings on that site. We recently stayed 5 nights at a great house in Colonia San Miguel Chapultepec. It was very satisfactory although about a 10 minute taxi ride (inexpensive) to the heart of Colonia Condesa, also accessible by MetroBus, and about a 20 minute ride plus a little walking.

If you want more info on that house, PM me. I don't want to post commercial URL links here.

About the Ritalin prescription: you could try, although I don't guarantee success, by finding a farmacia (drugstore) that offers inexpensive or even free consultations with a real, certified physician. Bring your U.S. prescription, which you should have with you any way, when entering México.


----------



## Longford

List of Doctors | Embassy of the United States Mexico City, Mexico


----------



## mes1952

Google Ritalin&Mexico and you will find info about buying it. Most meds are Generic and they are much cheaper than the American name brand.


----------



## michmex

rrv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will be in Mexico City for an internship for the summer. I am prescribed Ritalin in the US for ADHD, and will have to find someone to refill my prescription in Mexico, as my doctor can only prescribe me one month of medicine at a time. Does anyone have experience with getting this type of prescription in Mexico? Can I just see a GP? Any suggestions for doctors in the Condesa area?
> 
> Best,


Ritalin (Novartis) is available in Mexico. The price in a Superwalmart, Superama or Sams Club is $341.00 MXN pesos for 30, 10 MG. tablet (About $28 USD with this morning's exchange rate)

The generic version may not be available in Mexico. The Spanish would be "Metilfenidato". Prescriptions may not be needed.

Farmacias Similares are a Mexican pharmacy chain that sells similar or generic versions of patent medications. They have stores throughout the Mexico City metro area. Many of their stores have a doctors office along side of them. A consultation will only cost a few dollars.


----------



## BryansRose

rrv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will be in Mexico City for an internship for the summer. I am prescribed Ritalin in the US for ADHD, and will have to find someone to refill my prescription in Mexico, as my doctor can only prescribe me one month of medicine at a time. Does anyone have experience with getting this type of prescription in Mexico? Can I just see a GP? Any suggestions for doctors in the Condesa area?
> 
> Best,


I don't know if you even need a prescription for it. Most drugs are available by just asking for them. Antibiotics and sleeping pills are all that I know of. I'm not sure how to find out, but you can go into any farmacia and ask for what you need, and if you need a prescription, they will tell you. 

The free or cheap "consultorios" are probably a good idea. Most of the doctors I've encountered have been very accomodating, within reason.


----------

